# Echo rb-60 spreader



## Mrf10 (Nov 19, 2018)

Just picked this up and plan on throwing down milorganite at 10lbs/k this weekend. Anyone know what spreader setting would be? Thx


----------



## michaelboardphoto (Apr 6, 2020)

Just scored a RB-60 after searching high and low on the interweb. Has anyone found a hopper cover that works well with this unit? Thanks!


----------



## NycHorn (May 13, 2020)

Sounds like a little under the bag rate. I'm betting 10 would work fine. I have the same spreader and usually go almost full throttle monthly.


----------



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

The spreader has a conversion sticker on it from Scott's. But I usually go low and do multiple passes


----------

